# apple tv stuck on recovery mode



## NaZoro (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I really need your help - this is a brand new apple TV 2
I've received the device with iOS 4.4.4
This happened after I've tried to upgrade the device to version 5.1 through iTunes and it got stuck in the process
When I try to restore through itunes I keep getting error 1611
iTunes restore falls over at preparing Apple TV for restore
I don't have any apple related entries in my hosts file

I've tried:
1. Different computers (2 PCs & 1 Macbook)
2. I've tried to use a different Apple ID
3. I've tried to download the iOS image (version 4.4.4 & 5.1) and restore it manually using the shift key in itunes

--> I've noticed that I cannot put the apple TV in DFU mode it just reset it self back to recovery mode
--> I've also noticed that the computer doesn't recognized the apple tv unless I connect the power cable
Any Ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's new, you need to take it back to Apple, since it seems to be bricked.


----------

